# Coffee



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I'm one of those. I grind my beans for each pot of coffee. My extra beans are in the freezer to maintain freshness. My husband had the audacity to call me a coffee snob since I won't drink coffee away from home.

I measured out my beans this morning and promptly put them in where the water is supposed to be poured in the coffee maker. Didn't grind them, just dumped them. I guess that's a good thing though. Imagine dumping ground coffee into the water port. 

Luckily I have a Bunn coffee maker. Had to go get a screwdriver to take the top off and pick out any beans that fell through the grid. 

I'm sitting here now drinking my first cup. Wondering when I'll do that again because as we all know that kind of thing comes in threes.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Lol that sounds like something I would do on a good day.  Nothing to worry about here. 
I used to be that way with my coffee, then had stomach issues and quit drinking it for a long while and then was so sporadic I have stuck to my Keurig now.  No beans in my water slot!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Scary isn't it? That it's probably not a one off.


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

(Slippy quietly scurries away as not to get ridiculed as he pretty much only drinks a cup of GASP...Instant Coffee!...every now and then...)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't scurry away in shame, Slippy. It's what makes us all different. Although if you drank a cup from fresh ground beans you might find yourself hooked.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

I am so spoiled with my Coffee! You’re not even close to being a snob, you just know what’s good. My sister has a small roasting company and I find myself spending way too much money on “fancy coffee” lol it’s a problem. But, once you taste real, good, strong coffee, there’s no going back!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't venture from my Colombian Supremo City Roast. I've had a few others that were very good but it's a struggle finding them once again so I stick to what I know. Although I do have an espresso machine that I use Redbird beans in. 

MD, you've got a problem. Too easy access to the world of coffee thanks to your sis.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I don't venture from my Colombian Supremo City Roast. I've had a few others that were very good but it's a struggle finding them once again so I stick to what I know. Although I do have an espresso machine that I use Redbird beans in.
> 
> MD, you've got a problem. Too easy access to the world of coffee thanks to your sis.


MD has a good gig with access to custom roasted beans!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sure does.


----------



## MadDojah (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m so lucky! They have subscriptions! It’s called, Slow Bloom Coffee Cooperative. 
A more inexpensive one I have been loving is Jose’s Vanilla Nut from Costco! Little darker roast than the fancy coffee, but I just double up on servings! Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't do flavored coffees. My stomach doesn't like them and I end up with heartburn. 

The closest Costco to me is about two hours away. So, that's off the table.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

My adult son asked me once on a visit if I'd ever tried filtered water instead of tap for the coffee. I did. I must be a coffee philistine because I can't tell the difference enough to use the Berky Water for coffee. Going to be quitting again, as I can tell a difference in my sleep patterns (cortisol issues), and I'm going to miss it. A lot.

And Robin, you'll let us know when you jack something up for the second and third times, right? We're not laughing AT you, y'know.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The problem with filtered water is that it also remove/reduces the minerals in the water. They play a role in how the coffee tastes. Coffee tastes flatter with filtered water.

I am so sorry, HG. Do you have to also give up the morning brew?


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The problem with filtered water is that it also remove/reduces the minerals in the water. They play a role in how the coffee tastes. Coffee tastes flatter with filtered water.
> 
> I am so sorry, HG. Do you have to also give up the morning brew?


Sorry to say, I do. Comes down to this; "Self, you _know_ what's causing XYZ. So, do you keep doing what causes it, or stop and heal up?"

I had regular ol' peptic ulcers when I was four years old (yes, 4--a lil' tightly wound as a youngster), and aside from the cortisol stuff, anything acidic plays havoc.

Left it off for almost six months (with vast improvements)--but then came time to move and I talked myself into drinking coffee "cause I needed the caffeine with all that work." Uh-huh. Amazing the silliness I can sell myself, isn't it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's not just you talking yourself into stuff. We all do it and for some really weak reasons. 

I have never heard of a young child with stomach ulcers. Were they caused by H. Pylori?


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't scurry away in shame, Slippy. It's what makes us all different. Although if you drank a cup from fresh ground beans you might find yourself hooked.


I know how that works...first it was "hey Slippy try some corn"...then it was all Top Shelf Bourbon and such! Its a gateway drug I tell ya's!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, how did you get on to us that easy? What was the clue?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I know how that works...first it was "hey Slippy try some corn"...then it was all Top Shelf Bourbon and such! Its a gateway drug I tell ya's!


Top shelf is indeed worth it in taste, I don't know why I persist with bottom shelf corn squeezings. When I lived in Harlan, Ky. folks generally took their corn liquor seriously.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I know how that works...first it was "hey Slippy try some corn"...then it was all Top Shelf Bourbon and such! Its a gateway drug I tell ya's!


Where does everybody get the fun little icons that are dancing around or rolling on the floor laughing? Cause this needs a little rolling on the floor guy. *snort* '...Slippy try some corn' Ha! And we went from one of my favorite addictions to another, just like that.


----------



## Hermit's Garden (Nov 27, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have never heard of a young child with stomach ulcers. Were they caused by H. Pylori?


They probably didn't even know. Or look.
This was...'67. Mom had taken me to a kid-psych doc additionally, so the docs lumped it together; "she's bored since lil' sis came along to use up all mom's time" blah blah blah.

So, Robin, are your beans behaving themselves?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're right. I had a website with them where we could use them but that was on my old computer. I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I found one but it's cumbersome. http://evday.info/smiles/?tema=jump&sm=49


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Hardly a coffee snob here, but I won't drink anything from Charbucks or instant coffee. Regular old Maxwell House, Folgers, Chock Full O nuts, whatever Waffle House serves, etc. is fine with me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Charbucks is spot on. Even my hubs, construction management, wouldn't drink that stuff and he'd drink coffee 24 hours old.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I do alright making the coffee and putting the water and grounds where they're supposed to be..., but I have a tendency to forget to put the pot back under the filter. What a mess. Kimmi usually gets everything ready the night before so all I have to do is turn the coffee maker on. Kind of hard o mess that up. (I love the many flavors of coffee and creamers)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL I think that might be a man thing. My hubs would do the same thing. Or he'd do two filters and end up with the coffee overflowing the coffee grounds. 

Fun part is, when you find out it's also gotten inside the cabinet underneath.


----------

